# typu + Gen. or Nom.?



## Kraus

Cześć! 

I'm in doubt with the structure "typu" + noun:

"typu ftalat" or "typu ftalat"?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## przemo84

I don't know what you mean 

Ok, now I got it 

I'd rather use genitive, though sometimes you can notice nominative after "typu" but I reckon it's not gramatically correct.


----------



## Kraus

Excuse me, I wanted to write "typu ftalat or typu ftalat*u*"? I've forgotten the "u"...


----------



## Kraus

Many thanks for your quick reply!


----------



## przemo84

But I sometimes use it with nominative in the meaning: "takie jak" (such as/like).

And remember that nominative doesn't mean only *-u* adding to the noun.

Sometimes you use *-a*.


----------



## mcibor

I would say that mostly it's nominative:

podwozie typu sedan
and never
podwozie typu sedana

I would say that it's similar to "ala"

Pieczeń ala kaczka


----------



## BezierCurve

It's nominative when you say "X typu Y", where Y is the name of the "typ". 

However, if you use adjectives describing that "typ", they have to agree with the case of the word "typu" (gen.) , hence: "starego typu",  "innego typu", "podobnego typu", etc.


----------



## Christoforo

przemo84 said:


> I don't know what you mean
> 
> Ok, now I got it
> 
> I'd rather use genitive, though sometimes you can notice nominative after "typu" but I reckon it's not gramatically correct.


 
Well, it is perfectly grammatically correct to use nominative here, but genitive is not:
"Aparat typu lustrzanka". I would never say "*Aparat typu lustrzanki".
The same with "marka": "Samochód marki Polonez"
Christoforo


----------



## Christoforo

przemo84 said:


> But I sometimes use it with nominative in the meaning: "takie jak" (such as/like).
> 
> And remember that nominative doesn't mean only *-u* adding to the noun.
> 
> Sometimes you use *-a*.


 
I think you have confused the nominative and the genitive:
ftalat (nominative=mianownik=kto co)
ftalatu (genitive=dopelniacz=kogo czego)

Christoforo


----------



## Christoforo

mcibor said:


> I would say that mostly it's nominative:
> 
> podwozie typu sedan
> and never
> podwozie typu sedana
> 
> I would say that it's similar to "ala"
> 
> Pieczeń ala kaczka


 
Your examples are correct, but I wouldn't say "mostly", but "always".

Christoforo


----------



## Lukaszko

first of all : U can not say podwozie typu sedan - correct form is NADWOZIE typu sedan


----------



## BezierCurve

Welcome, Lukaszko 

Well, you could even say "Bezbarwne zielone pomysły wściekle śpią", if it's still correct in terms of grammar.

EDIT: My memory fails me.


----------



## przemo84

Kraus said:


> Cześć!
> 
> I'm in doubt with the structure "typu" + noun:
> 
> "typu ftalat" or "typu ftalat"?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!



Ok, as far as I can see, we didn't understand each other.

First I thought of examples like: " Nie lubię tego *typu* _potraw_." and here I use only genitive 


_kogo? czego?_ *potraw* 




przemo84 said:


> But I sometimes use it with nominative in the meaning: "takie jak" (such as/like).
> 
> And remember that nominative I mean GENITIVE of course    doesn't mean only *-u* adding to the noun.
> 
> Sometimes you use *-a*.


----------



## Christoforo

przemo84 said:


> Ok, as far as I can see, we didn't understand each other.
> 
> First I thought of examples like: " Nie lubię tego *typu* _potraw_." and here I use only genitive
> 
> 
> _kogo? czego?_ *potraw*


 
Well, this is a different grammatical structure. The word order i inverted her. The basic order is "nie lubie potraw tego typu". The construction "tego typu potraw" is an inversion of the basic word order. 
In a negative construction "nie lubie" one will use the genitive, but in an affirmative construction "lubie ten typ potraw" you use accusative.
Other examples: lubie chleb - nie lubie chleba, lubie owoce - nie lubie owoców. It's important to remember that inanimate objects have the accusative identical with the nominative, and that can lead to confusion whether one should use nominative or accusative.

Christoforo


----------

